# MMC formatieren



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2005)

Wenn eine Siemens MMC in einem Fremdgerät formatiert wurde, ist eine Verwendung in einer CPU nicht mehr möglich. Auch eine Löschung mittels einer CPU geht dann nicht mehr. Wie kann ich die MMC wieder für eine S7 nutzbar machen?


----------



## sps-concept (12 Januar 2005)

*MMC*

Hallo Kralli,

die musste zu Siemens zur Wiederherstellung einsenden. Je nachdem wie gross deine MMC ist könnte ich mir vorstellen dass ne neue günstiger ist.

Adresse des zentralen A&D Retouren-Centers: 

SIEMENS AG 
A&D Retouren-Center 
Retourendrehscheibe 
Siemens-Straße 2 
D-90766 Fürth


MfG
André Räppel


----------



## MEMO - Matthias (12 Januar 2005)

*MMC- Card formatieren*

Hallo,

es ist so das Siemens die MMC, welche nichts anderes als normale Speicherkarten sind, durch ein Sonderformat auf den 100fachen Wert bringt/ bzw für diesen verkauft.
Wenn ich wüßte wie das formatieren geht würde ich nicht mehr arbeiten gehen müsssen......

Beispiel 512*kb* für schlappe 140 EURO - Bei Mediamarkt 128*MB* für nicht mal 40 EURO

Gruß Matthias


----------



## kralli (13 Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, das mit dem Retourencenter ist der richtige Weg, ich habe die Auskunft erhalten, dass die Formatierung immerhin kostenlos durchgeführt wird.


----------



## klaly (13 Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wenn die z.B. mit FAT16 formatiert wurde, dann geht sie in der Siemens nichtmehr. 

Falls du aber nochmal die gleiche Karte hast und diese mit einem Linux Rechner ausließt, mit dem Kommando dd ... (Syntax weiß ich grad nicht).
D.h. damit kopierst du alle Sektoren der Karte in ein File mit z.B. 64kB bei einer 64er Karte. 

Danach koppierst du dieses File mit dd ... wieder zurück auf die versaute Karte, dann sollte diese wieder funktionieren.

Ich hatte das Auslesen schon mal probiert. 
Auf der Karte liegen beginnent mit Sektor 0 direkt die S7 Bausteine im binär Format. Die "spezial Formatierung", die eine Siemens Karte von einer standard MMC unterscheidet liegt ganz tief in der MMC, dort kommt man mit normalen Tools nicht hin.

mfg. Klaly


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

Hi klaly,

bitte mal 'ne kurze Erklärung zu deiner Methode.

Habe schon einige Dateien und Disketten mit DD kopiert, 
doch hier habe ich ein anderes Problem. Wie kann ich die
die Karte oder den Inhalt kopieren wenn ich das Dateisystem 
(da unbekannt) nicht mounten kann?

Das geht bei mit z.B. mit Knoppix nicht.

Markus


----------



## klaly (23 Januar 2005)

Hi SPS_Markus,

du wolltest etwas zu dieser Methode wissen.

Ich wollte damals einfach nur den Inhal der Siemens MMC einlesen.
Ergebnis, ich konnte alle Bausteine im binärformat finden. 
Das ist genau das Format wie es mit dem Simatic Manager über die 
Funktion MMC-Kart Datei erstellen verwendet wird.

Wie ich es gemacht habe:
Die Karte wurde in einem handelsüblichen PCMCIA MMC Adaprter gesteckt.
Daraufhin war sie unter /dev/sda zu finden.
Mit dd ... wurde der Inhalt dann in ein File kopiert.
Die Syntax habe ich leider auch jetzt nicht zur Hand.

Statt des PCMCIA Adapters sollte evtl. auch ein USB Cardreader gehen.
Vermutlich dann auch z.B. unter /dev/sda zu finden.

Damit könnte ein Backup so einer Karte erstellt werden und umgekehrt 
die Karte auch wieder beschrieben werden.

Das Ganze habe ich auch unter Knoppix gemacht.

mfg. klaly


----------



## rs-plc-aa (24 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auch so ne Karte...

mit 64 KB...

Knoppix hab ich auch - aber kein File von einer 64 KB Karte.


Falls jemand so was hat --> Bitte melden 


Dankeeee  :!:


----------



## rs-plc-aa (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

nachgehakt...

dd gibt es auch als Win32 Anwendung.

Zwar nur als Konsolenversion - ist aber unter Linux ja auch nichts anderes.


http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/rawwrite/dd.htm


----------



## Peter Wahlen (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

hier ein Beitrag aus dem Simatic Customer Support:
------------------------------------------------------------

MMC formatieren 

FRAGE:
Weshalb blinkt an meiner CPU 31xC die STOP-LED, wenn die MMC (MicroMemoryCard) gesteckt ist? Bei anderen MMC zeigt die CPU nicht dieses Verhalten. 

ANTWORT: 
Die MMC in Ihrer CPU ist nicht formatiert oder enthält Daten, die von dieser CPU nicht interpretiert werden können (z.B. die Projektierung eines anderen CPU-Typs oder ein nicht zur CPU passendes Betriebssystem). 

Achtung:
Beim Formatieren der MMC werden alle Daten, die sich auf der MMC befinden, gelöscht! 

Die folgenden Schritte beschreiben, wie Sie die MMC formatieren können. 

Ihre CPU fordert Urlöschen an (langsames Blinken der STOP-LED),. 

Bringen Sie den Schalter in Stellung MRES und halten Sie ihn so lange fest (ca.9 Sekunden), bis die STOP-LED dauerhaft leuchtet. 

Innerhalb der nächsten 3 Sekunden müssen Sie den Schalter loslassen und erneut in die Stellung MRES bringen. Die STOP-LED blinkt nun während der Formatierung.

Sollte nach der oben beschriebenen Vorgehensweise die MMC nicht formatiert werden können, so ist die MMC defekt. 

Hinweis:
Das Formatieren der MMC ist nur möglich, wenn sich auf der MMC für die CPU ungültige Daten befinden. Sonst wird die MMC bei den beschriebenen Schritten nur initialisiert. 

Weitere Informationen zur Handhabung der MMC finden Sie im Handbuch "Automatisierungssystem S7-300, Aufbauen CPU31xC und CPU 31x" unter Beitrags-ID 13008499. 

Beitrags-ID:10095508     Datum:22.10.2003   

--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Beitrag Ende


Diesen Vorgang habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber kann man damit eine MMC nicht wieder in ihren Ursprungszustand versetzen?

vill Jröß  (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------



## rs-plc-aa (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

probier ich nachher mal aus.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich schätze mal "Formatieren" und "Formatieren" sind hier zweierlei Sachen  :lol: .


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## RaiKa (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

es ist so, wie Onkel Dagobert sagt, das von Peter Valen im Simatic Customer Support beschriebene Formatieren geht nur bei MMCs mit der Siemensinitialisierung. Ist diese zerstört, hilft Siemens nur, wie in den anderen Beiträgen beschrieben, wenn die Karte eingeschickt wird, mit NeuInitialisierung.

Gruß
raika


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie ich in den Artikeln lesen konnte haben sich bereits mehrere mit dem Problem beschäftigt.

Ich habe bei meiner Recherche im Internet folgende Site gefunden.
http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/suwe/

Dort gibt es zwei kostenlose Tools
1. S7imgRD.exe = S7 IMAGE Reader
2. S7imgWR.exe = S7 IMAGE Writer

Beide Programme laufen unter Windows und machen auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck, jedenfalls haben sie bei mir anstandslos den USB-CARD Reader erkannt.
Leider kann ich keinen Test durchführen, denn ich habe nur eine 64KB MMC. Die ist vor einiger Zeit mit FAT formatiert worden und geht seither 
nicht mehr. 
Sollte jemand eine leere 64KB Karte besitzen und mir ein Image zusenden, könnte ich die Karte evtl wieder benutzen.   :wink:

Gruß


----------



## SIGMA (19 Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

nachgehackt 

wie ich in den Artikeln lesen konnte haben sich bereits mehrere mit dem Problem beschäftigt.

Ich habe bei meiner Recherche im Internet folgende Site gefunden.
http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/suwe/

Dort gibt es zwei kostenlose Tools
1. S7imgRD.exe = S7 IMAGE Reader
2. S7imgWR.exe = S7 IMAGE Writer

Beide Programme laufen unter Windows und machen auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck, jedenfalls haben sie bei mir anstandslos den USB-CARD Reader erkannt.
Leider kann ich keinen Test durchführen, denn ich habe nur eine 64KB MMC. Die ist vor einiger Zeit mit FAT formatiert worden und geht seither 
nicht mehr. 
Sollte jemand eine leere 64KB Karte besitzen und mir ein Image zusenden, könnte ich die Karte evtl wieder benutzen.   :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2005)

*MMC - Tools*

Hi,

also diese MMC - Tools mit Images, kannste bei mir auf der Page finden:

http://kingleech.ki.funpic.de/wbblite/info_db.php?action=file&fileid=9&subkatid=8&noheader=0&sid=

Aber ich bin der Meinung, das es nicht wirklich klappt  :?:


----------



## Revave (23 Mai 2005)

Ich habe dieser program probiert mit ein 512kb MMC, welche formatiert war bei Windows XP, aber die CPU gibt ein systemfehler und dabei ist es nicht moglich um eine vebindung zu machen mit der CPU. :-((


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

habs probiert, funzt leider nicht mit den hier genannten Programmen, bleibt wohl doch nur der Weg zum Siemens Supportcenter ..


----------

